# Parrahub 2016



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

A Chinese builder sent me an email saying he only did big buildings so as it appears they are more interested in tall buildings it is now 90 floors.

It can be downloaded and viewed here.

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/search.html?q=parrahub+2016&backendClass=entity


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks nice. All type of builders are not seeking opportunity to build higher types of buildings.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Durise said:


> Looks nice. All type of builders are not seeking opportunity to build higher types of buildings.


Thanks


The concept is to provide very affordable luxury accommodation for a variety of people and to achieve this I am thinking of an AM and PM draw so twice a day somebody wins an off the plan unit.

Regarding the HSR and other subways terminating there that would not be my decision but as it will be the centre of Sydney and provide the best and cheapest subway station I think those in power would choose it.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Thinking about starting a raffle for Parrahub units where two would be won each day over six years to allow time for it to be built in auto alley Parramatta.

I would love peoples thoughts on if it could be built for $4b within 6 years.

It can be downloaded and viewed from Google warehouse 3d https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=ucf45f506-3b7b-40d7-9741-176dde66e6c7


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

The TV is blaming the woman for the big fire in America when I believe the building is at fault and should have many, many fire escapes, continuous balconies and sprinklers like Parrahub https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model/ucf45f506-3b7b-40d7-9741-176dde66e6c7/Parrahub-2016


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

As Parrahub includes a free terminal for many interstate and suburban passenger trains with free parking for 15,000 cars the metro west CBD to Parramatta should terminate there in auto alley to draw the local CBD away from the heritage and recreational river towards the Westconnex and M4

I am not the only person who believes Parramatta station is already too small to whack the metro west under it.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Way to go https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...-train-stations-multiply-20180329-p4z6yz.html


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

eddyb said:


> Way to go https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...-train-stations-multiply-20180329-p4z6yz.html


I had not realised they want to spend a heap on a new concourse at Central station when they could just use a 20m wide west/east metro platform/concourse using lifts and travelators instead of escalators that many old people would be afraid of in the future like this. https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/mo...4f1a33/Sydney-central-station?uploadsuccess=1

As the walkways are scary https://www.tunneltalk.com/TunnelTE...-along-elevated-platforms-in-rail-tunnels.php it may be better to evacuate both ends of the train and then that would allow 5m wide trains https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model/331a49f3-7949-495b-b3d9-e675231588d6/5-metre-wide-carriage 

If they launch from Mascot all they have to do is put a recovery shaft adjacent to Central and you could get from the airport to Parrahub within half an hour.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

This survey concluded most people only wanted a small number of people to share with each having their own bathroom and bedroom like Parrahub. https://www.multifamilyexecutive.co...-todays-residents-want-from-coliving-spaces_c


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

Thought I would update Parrahub with the 1,000 km/h Magtube which as the name suggests would be three single 6m diameter pressure reduced tunnels between Melbourne and Sydney with passing stations at Albury and Canberra.

At half the cost of atmospheric tunnels and half with half the tunnel resistance the maintenance free 5.6m x 400m trains would alternate between 15 minutes in the tunnels and 15 minutes in the stations with end to end 3,000 passengers every half hour becoming a monopoly on that route with the cost, comfort and reliability.

The difference between it and Swissmetro is that it uses the train as the vacuum pump starting slowly and increasing speed with each trip until most of the air is pushed out the exhaust valve adjacent to the next station.


----------



## eddyb (May 10, 2008)

If dodgy buildings will attract higher insurance premiums https://everthought.com.au/general/construction-industry-hit-insurance-crisis/ would Parrahub being the safest building in the world with over 4,000 fire escapes, a continuous balcony each floor and built of concrete have a reduced premium?


----------

